# Necesito un Amplificador 4 x 60W



## manu_sonata (Nov 15, 2008)

holaa
ando buscando un amplificador de 60W por 4 o 6 canales clase A
si alguien puede conseguirme algun esquematico o pcb estare dispuesto a fabricarlo

gracias de antemano


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 15, 2008)

manu_sonata dijo:
			
		

> holaa
> ando buscando un amplificador de 60W por 4 o 6 canales clase A
> si alguien puede conseguirme algun esquematico o pcb estare dispuesto a fabricarlo
> 
> gracias de antemano



Hola manu, 4 o 6 canales, 60[W] por canal, en clase A? mmm calentaría más que una estufa eso jeje. 

Te puedo dejar esta dir:

http://www.digisec.co.za/ras/

Ahí hay un par de clases A, de hasta 32[W] (de mayor potencia creo que no eh visto en clase A). Deberías armar tantos como canales quieras. 
Qué uso tenés pensado darle?

Saludos


----------



## lalex (Nov 16, 2008)

trata de especificar el voltaje y corriente?


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp4x40/index.htm


ahi tenes uno, yo lo estaba por armar, pero me dijieron q no tira los 40w... 

sino.. aca tenes otro

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19073.html (recomendable, re completo)

bueno fijate..


----------



## Cacho (Nov 16, 2008)

manu_sonata dijo:
			
		

> ando buscando un amplificador de 60W por 4 o 6 canales clase A



A la pelotita...
Hagamos un poquito de la fea matemática que rige estas cosas.
Un amplificador Clase A tiene una eficiencia de entre el 20 y 30% en los mejores casos (van del 12 al 22% usualmente). Usemos 25% para partir diferencias y hacer números fáciles. Para seguir manteniéndonos en lo fácil, supongamos que no tenemos pérdidas.
Si 60W son el 25%, entonces la potencia total son 240W.
Si hay 4 canales de esos, la potencia consumida es de 960W.
Si son 6 canales, 1440W.
Te darás cuenta de que tu amplificador es, poco más o menos, una plancha semi industrial, ¿no?.
Más aún, tenés que mantenerlo suficientemente frío, así que el radiador que necesitás va a ser, más o menos, del tamaño de un gabinete de computadora. ¿Estás seguro de que buscás eso?.
Mejor cambiá las especificaciones...
Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 16, 2008)

Te recomiendo clase B ó Clase AB con las especificaciones de potencia antes mencionado


----------

